# Hit a Gold Mine or Should I Say Wild Cherry Mine



## silverwolf636 (Jun 12, 2009)

I was taking my morning walk and heard the sweet sound of a chain saw in the neighborhood.  I had to go and investigate and to my amazement there was bout a 20-30 foot Wild Cherry tree laying on it's side.  I guess for some reason the owners wanted it taken down.  I asked the guys cutting it down what's goin to happen to the wood and they said that the lady decided to save some money and was just goin to let it lay.  I went and spoke to her and she said to take whatever I wanted. Yeee Haaa! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I got the old pickup and chainsaw and started cutting.  
My question is how long do I need to let this season before I can use it?  I cut it up in bout 12 - 16 inch pieces and anywhere from 2 inch to 8 inches diameter (my smoker can take up to 16 inches). I have it in direct sunlight.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 12, 2009)

6 months ta a year, stack so the air can get round it, the smaller the pieces, read, split it, the quicker it will season!  Ifin ya can get a tarp over it an keep the rain off heps to.

Nice score!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 12, 2009)

Exactly.
Word for word a perfect answer.
Congrats on the cherry score.  I still have a bunch cut down in the back yard I need to split and stack.


----------



## builder59 (Jun 13, 2009)

Be careful on the oil from your blade.  I think when it air dries for 6 months or so it will dissapate.  I can smell the oil on my wood that I cut for the fireplace when I stack it.. Just my 2 cents.

Ron


----------



## erain (Jun 13, 2009)

that is one heck of a score man!!! now i would like to run across some cherry in minnesota!!! nice grab!!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 13, 2009)

Six months to a year it is.  Any way I can tell if it's ready by looking at it? 

The local store that I purchased hickory, pecan and oak quit selling it.  I've had a heck of a time trying to figure out where I can get some smokin wood at around here.  The lady also said the maple that is also in her back yard is goin to be cut down next month so she also gave me permission on that one tooo.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 13, 2009)

you should be able to see splits in the end of your logs that is a good sign that your wood is seasoned


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yall gonna like that Maple, bout all I use cause I can get so much of it!

I use a sawzall with a big blade fer a fair amount a the cuttin of smaller stuff, but after some time the oil from the chain saw will weather away.  Use as little oil as ya can without ruinin the blade.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 13, 2009)

Feel free to use vegetable oil for your barlube if you are worried about the smell or taste,


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2009)

Great score on the cherry wood!! That is my favorite wood to smoke with and I've got a great friend that provides it!


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 14, 2009)

lucky bastard!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2009)

thats a great score there. That is one of my favs too. Your not happenin to have a trip to sunny Florida are you? Old buddy Old pal


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 14, 2009)

Would it help speed up the seasoning part if I split it now.  I would think it would...


----------



## tsywake (Jun 17, 2009)

Splitting it now definitely would help speed up the process, but you should wait at least 6 months.


----------



## chefboyrlee (Jun 17, 2009)

I was watching the food network channel the other day on a BBQ show and I think the guys name was Mike Mills, he was saying that he uses fresh cut wood sometimes because it doesnt burn as fast.  From what I'm guessing it seemed to work fine for him.  I've not tried it but might give that a try sometime soon.  I'll let you know the results when I try it.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 18, 2009)

There was a write-up in the food section of the newspaper here bout a month ago.  The guy has won several awards for his ribs.  He gave the whole recipe of his ribs right down to the fact that he used "green wood" for his smokin.  He said he uses it coz it produces more smoke. 
Maybe I'll give it a try also.  I have that wild cherry and maple seasoning right now.
I will also let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## bobby q (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if Yoshino Cherry wood is good for smoking?  I know that cherry is good for smoking, but does that apply to all types of cherry or just certain types?


----------

